# Fluval tubing question.



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

ANybody know what id size of tubing fluval uses. I have a 104 that i want to add a CO2 reactor inline to. What size barbs and how do you keep them leak free. It has a very odd ribbed tubing. Do you just replace their tubing with regular clear tubing?

Thanks


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Dennis,
I had one of the early 304's that had the clear tubing...and since the tubing is still hanging in my garage it looks to be 5/8" id. I also measured the ribbed tubing, and the end connectors look to be 5/8" id as well (Better have been since the ribbed was used to replace the clear  ).

HTH.

--Mike


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Dennis,
I normally take a fitting to Home Depot and buy 10 foot lengths of what ever tubing fits. Same goes with the barbs.

Steve


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

dennis said:


> What size barbs and how do you keep them leak free. It has a very odd ribbed tubing.


The key to keeping them leak-free is the hose clamp. It is usually available in the same section as the tubing and barbs (Plumbing).


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I have the 104 & it's 5/8".


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

When I was adding my CO2 reactor I e-mailed Hagen regarding the fitting size on the aquastop on my 304 and the reply I got was that it uses a 1/2" fitting.


----------

